
Source code for evaluating decoder-based models: GANs, GMMNs, and VAEs - Dim25
https://github.com/tonywu95/eval_gen
======
Dim25
Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.04273](https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.04273)

